# Pregnant prostitute



## sasha1 (Jul 3, 2009)

A pregnant prostitute goes to goes to the doctors.
  The doc asks, "Do you know who the father is?"
  The prositute says, "For christ sake!. If you ate a tin of beans would you 
  one made you fart?"


Heidi


----------

